# Started FET today



## Rin (Mar 22, 2005)

Hi.  Started my first cycle of FET today.  Had to treatments before but failed so this is our first attempt with our frozen embies.  

Hoping for third time lucky!

Catherine


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Hello,

Just wanted to wish you the very best of luck   

Marie xx


----------



## Katie G (Sep 8, 2005)

Hi Catherine - I'm on wk 3 of FET, going OK so far other than the odd headache, hope all goes well for you.  
Good luck.  

Katie


----------



## Rin (Mar 22, 2005)

Thank you both for your kind words.  This is an unmedicated treatment so keep thinking can't be as bad as the last 2 treatments.  Good luck with your treatments.

Catherine


----------



## Trondino (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi catherine,
Just wanted to wish you good luck, we are waiting for the 30th april to do our test after FET. Hope all goes well.
trondino


----------



## LizH (Nov 19, 2004)

Hi Catherine

I have also started FET today, this is my third go, so I'm hoping it will be 'third time lucky'.

Good luck with your cycle.

Liz


----------



## Jess75 (Nov 4, 2005)

Good luck to all of you who have started fet.  I am doing my first ever fet in July - cant wait!! xxx


----------



## Rin (Mar 22, 2005)

Thank you so much Jess for your kind words and good luck to you in July.  Must admit this FET has been a lot easier than a medicated treatment so far.  Got my transfer tomorrow so then on the lovely 2WW!!!!

Take care 

Catherine xx


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Hi

GOOD LUCK Rin for your ET ...........  

Love HopeXXXXXXX


----------



## Goldilocks (Sep 20, 2005)

Hi Catherine

Hope your ET went well today. There is no doubt that a frozen cycle is so much less stressful than a fresh cycle.. and cheaper come to that!

Goldy


----------



## Jess75 (Nov 4, 2005)

How did it go Catherine Hope you are ok xx


----------



## Rin (Mar 22, 2005)

Thank you all so much for your kind messages and encouragement.  The transfer went ok on Monday.  Think it helped having the procedure before and knowing what was involved.  It hurt a bit as apparently my womb is tilted so the consultant had trouble getting the catheter in.  They said 1 embryo might not make it as since it had been thawed it hadn't split.  The other one had gone from a 2 cell to a 4 and was graded as 2+ so praying that one makes it and embeds.  Got my pregnancy test on 22nd May.

Thanks again.
Catherine


----------



## Angel-A (Apr 27, 2006)

Hi Catherine,

I've just had 3rd attempt of FET.  They also had trouble getting the catheter in on my last attempt because my womb had moved apparently, so i expected that to be the case again this time round but it had upped sticks and gone back to normal so no problems this time.  Both embies have been 2 cell and 4 cell for all 3 attempts, just hope it's 3rd time lucky !  Thankfully, i've only got 3 days left of the 2ww, this is definitely the hardest part.

i wish you all the luck in the world     

Angel-A


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi there Catherine

Just wanted to send some                                   

to your little embies!! How are you feeling hunni? Managing to stay positive??

Angel A - good luck to you too -   - week 2 is definately the hardest part of any tx. Well done for resisting testing too !!

I'm currently downregging for medicated FET after my ICSI got cancelled in January due to OHSS. Seems I've been waiting forever for this tx cycle. Should be getting a couple of my  put back where they should be in about 3 weeks from now.

Sarah x


----------



## Rin (Mar 22, 2005)

Hi Sarah

Thanks for your response and good luck messages.  I am feeling okay but not feeling too positive.  Last time I was nieve and thought 'it won't happen to me and I will get a positive'.  when I didn't it hit me hard so frightened to get too positive in case it fails again.  

Hope you get some good news soon and can start treatment.

Angel-A - how are you doing.  not long to go now till you get your result. Pray you get a +ve.

Take care 
Catherine x


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi Rin

The 2ww is enough to drive you  . It is hard to get the balance of being positive but not getting your hopes up too much!! Just try to look after yourself & do some nice things that you enjoy - are you in work or did you manage to get time off (sorry if you have already said)?

Sending   & sticky vibes to your embies    

Sarah xx


----------



## doyle (Sep 27, 2005)

just popping in to wish RIN all the best with the ttw. 

hope all goes well for you hunni.

good luck to everyone else as well

Dee


----------



## Rin (Mar 22, 2005)

Thanks for all your messages.  Unfortunately I am at work but think in a way would rather be here keeping busy.  I am trying to take things slower than I usually would and all my close colleagues know about the treatment so are being very supportive even yesterday when I burst into tears.

Felt really sick last night and started getting excited wondering if it was pregancy related but feel fine this morning so maybe not.

Catherine x


----------

